# Been playing with this rebel this summer.



## cadillacbike (Sep 20, 2015)




----------



## catfish (Sep 20, 2015)

Nice !!!!!


----------



## tech549 (Sep 29, 2015)

like it!!


----------



## mike j (Sep 29, 2015)

Kevin, I have the greatest respect for you as a good Caber & fantastic bike builder/ artist. I always look forward to seeing your latest creation. That being said, there's something that I'm not in love w/ about this bike. I can't exactly put my finger on it... maybe it's too subtle?


----------



## robertc (Sep 29, 2015)

I'm good with it, very southern inspired.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Sep 29, 2015)

It will be a hit at the Klavern!


----------



## tikicruiser (Sep 29, 2015)

Southern Pride! Don't be afraid to show it, maybe federal building's can't display the symbol but American's can. You can't erase history as easily as the the flag.I dig that bike.


----------



## syclesavage (Sep 30, 2015)

Awesome colors they really pop


----------



## cadillacbike (Oct 2, 2015)

Thanks for the comments. And that's right Tikicruiser.  Just a few more adjustments.  I got to finish the chainguard .


----------



## cadillacbike (Oct 2, 2015)




----------



## theterrym (Oct 2, 2015)

That's quite a paint job, I bet it took a bit of planning.


----------



## the tinker (Oct 3, 2015)

Your bike is awesome! Them Duke boys would love it!


----------

